# New Tyranid Characters (We are all dead!)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I just got the new Tyranid codex and read up on the characters and new Tyranid history... the 40k galaxy is doomed.

Swarmlord: It beat Marneus Calgar in single combat. And if that wasn't enough it is the overall leader of the Hive Fleets, a direct avatar of the Hive Mind. The Swarmlord will be the one who crushes the Imperium.

Old One Eye: Some nice new history on this guy. It took a blast to the brain to kill it, for a while. Even the legendary Sergeant Telion nearly died fighting it, just barely beating it, and the kill was never confirmed as One Eye fell into a ravine.

Deathleaper: This guy would make the Night Lords green with envy, fear and terror have a new master. It brings down an entire planet through fear and kills the Cardinal's close allies 10 times over, leaving the Cardinal an insane husk.

The Parasite of Mortrex: The king of the skies. It brings down an entire world with his Ripper armies, each one hatching from the unfortunate guardsmen on Mortrex. A Gargoyle mixed with a Warrior and Ravener for an awesome combo.

The Doom of Malan'tai: One of the ultimate active psykers, alongside Tigurius, Mephiston and Ahriman, the Doom brought down an entire Craftworld with just his mind and gorged itself on the Infinity Matrix of Craftworld Malan'tai. If it ever develops a sentient mind then it will definitely become a pawn of Chaos.

Ymgarl Genestealers: Some pretty badass stealers. These guys can adapt to any fight any time, shame the Hive Fleets dont want them back. Though im sure Khorne would welcome them.

The new Tyranids truly are epic, great additions to 40k lore and I can't wait to read more about these mighty monsters.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im waiting for more Deathleaper Story's to pop up~ Gota love a super lictor


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Im waiting for more Deathleaper Story's to pop up~ Gota love a super lictor


They've done very good work on him in the new codex, in the last one he didn't have much worth mentioning. Now he is awesome.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> They've done very good work on him in the new codex, in the last one he didn't have much worth mentioning. Now he is awesome.


Yup Marine player's should just bend over and accept the Lictor Love Machine.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Swarmlord: It beat Marneus Calgar in single combat. And if that wasn't enough it is the overall leader of the Hive Fleets, a direct avatar of the Hive Mind. The Swarmlord will be the one who crushes the Imperium.


Heresy, HERESY I tell you. How does the ultimate Marine badass LOSE a match when he beats Avatars of Khain in combat!!! I say Good riddance. Calgar is a puss. Also its too bad for the Swarm Lord that he will not crush the Imperium, that pleasure will be Abbaddons :so_happy:.



Lord of the Night said:


> The Doom of Malan'tai: One of the ultimate active psykers, alongside Tigurius, Mephiston and Ahriman, the Doom brought down an entire Craftworld with just his mind and gorged itself on the Infinity Matrix of Craftworld Malan'tai. If it ever develops a sentient mind then it will definitely become a pawn of Chaos.


Yes, Tzeentch could use a new pet :laugh:.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Heresy, HERESY I tell you. How does the ultimate Marine badass LOSE a match when he beats Avatars of Khain in combat!!! I say Good riddance. Calgar is a puss. Also its too bad for the Swarm Lord that he will not crush the Imperium, that pleasure will be Abbaddons :so_happy:.


We'll see about that. The Swarmlord has done a better job then Abaddon so far. Plus its amazing that Calgar survived the battle. If the Ultramarines Commander of the Guard, Aloysius, hadn't sacrificed himself holding the Swarmlord back then Calgar, Tigurius and Telion would have died.




Warlock in Training said:


> Yes, Tzeentch could use a new pet :laugh:.


The Tyranids are starting to show some signs of Chaos influence. The Doom is gorging itself on souls, so its possible that Slaanesh could corrupt it. And the Ymgarl Genestealers drink blood, and are addicted to it, Khorne will embrace them eventually.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> We'll see about that. The Swarmlord has done a better job then Abaddon so far. Plus its amazing that Calgar survived the battle. If the Ultramarines Commander of the Guard, Aloysius, hadn't sacrificed himself holding the Swarmlord back then Calgar, Tigurius and Telion would have died.


"Hi i'm Marneus Calgar and delegating responsibility was my idea!"


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

On the other hand, Maugan Ra took on an entire Tyranid swarm on his own. He won.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah read that. Pretty amazing.

Also a new Tyranid character, probably an old one has been put onto the Lexicanum.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Laius_Horror

Seems interesting to say the least.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

LordLucan said:


> On the other hand, Maugan Ra took on an entire Tyranid swarm on his own. He won.


:shok:Awsome

I had both 3rd and 4th edition Eldar Dexes and Codex Craftworlds. I dont temember that anywhere, is that in EoT dex or in that Eldar book, where can I find that bit to read. Maugan Ra is the most productive of all the Phoenix Lords. I still like to see a Book about Athra and Kasandras or some more fluff between the 2 in the new DE dex.

Look out Swarm Lord, Maugan Ra has your one weakness in spades.... range.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm glad Marneus has been shown his place, the Swarmlord gets a Hi-five for that.

That Lauis Horror was from a White Dwarf Campaign and was pretty hardcore. To me its the Red Terrors big brother, both are halfway between a Ravener and a Trygon/Mawloc (which in the fluff are Gargantuan Creatures.) with the Red Terror being smaller than a Carnifex and the Lauis Horror being larger.

I also loved the Death Leapers fluff, it truely is a weapon of terror.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I got a shiver of the epicness when I read that passage about the swarmlord on maccrage, its like the scene in return of the king when the Witch King is deployed.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> :shok:Awsome
> 
> I had both 3rd and 4th edition Eldar Dexes and Codex Craftworlds. I dont temember that anywhere, is that in EoT dex or in that Eldar book, where can I find that bit to read.


It is in the latest Tyranid codex. On the Leviathan map section.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

LordLucan said:


> It is in the latest Tyranid codex. On the Leviathan map section.



What!? :shok: The Nid Dex actaully lists a battle where the Nids lose to one (super badass) guy???? Huh. Didnt see that coming at all.


----------



## LordLucan (Dec 9, 2009)

It happens occasionally in non-SM codexes...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I still like to see the Maelstrom or Daemon Incursion tackle a Hive Fleet.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres a story in the new nid codex where daemons and nids fight bloodthirsters tackle carnifexes, zoanthropes duel with LoCs but then the imperium turns up and just declares exterminatus on the planet 

I really liked the desription of how/ why the hive fleets spawn a swarm lord, with the tyranids reacting like a body experiencing a stress response


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Foul Xeno! Actually got me wanting to buy the Tyranid Codex by reading this, maybe I shall, the Laius Horror is a awesome character, remember reading about him/her a while ago.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I love the Doom of Malan'Tai's tale the most.
Eldar wipe out an entire Hive Fleet, but some spores get on the craftworld. They hunt the largest creatures, but a small one manages to sneak past their defenses and feast upon the Infinity Matrix. Carnage ensues.

Shows how you should just shoot everything that moves and not just the big ones.


----------

